# Frogs in Connecticut



## Unclerucus24 (Jun 25, 2010)

I have looked at past threads on this topic and was just wondering if there have been any advancements recently. Is there anyone else in the area that keeps them? I'm just trying to figure out if I will be able to get any. Thanks in advance for any responses.


----------



## fishieness (Jun 26, 2009)

There are a few of us on the board. I'm in Norwalk, but moving to NY soon. Harris in wonderland in Avon has some occasionally, at least they used to, but you're better off getting some off here.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Im in Port Chester Ny, 5 mins away from Greenwich, CT. There is Neherpetoculture in Meriden,CT.


----------



## Unclerucus24 (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I would also like to know any details on the legal side of keeping darts in CT. Any information is helpful. Thanks


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Unclerucus24 said:


> Thanks for the info. I would also like to know any details on the legal side of keeping darts in CT. Any information is helpful. Thanks


Aha yes. The law was that you can keep darts, but you were not able to sell them. Im not 100% sure, Now im hearing that you can keep darts and sell them aswell. Mike from NEHERP can tell you all about this.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

ConFuCiuZ said:


> Im in Port Chester Ny, 5 mins away from Greenwich, CT. There is Neherpetoculture in Meriden,CT.


Wow, you're about 3 minutes from me. Who knew!



Unclerucus24 said:


> Thanks for the info. I would also like to know any details on the legal side of keeping darts in CT. Any information is helpful. Thanks


Apparently it's "illegal" to sell them as they're listed as poisonous, even though they're not. Plenty of people keep/sell them in CT and to my knowledge no one gets in trouble for it.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Mitch said:


> Wow, you're about 3 minutes from me. Who knew!


Aha, thats awesome. Everyone i knew would go to the westchester county reptile show and they lived far away.


----------



## fishieness (Jun 26, 2009)

ConFuCiuZ said:


> Im in Port Chester Ny, 5 mins away from Greenwich, CT. There is Neherpetoculture in Meriden,CT.


Ahh! And I work in Greenwich!


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

fishieness said:


> Ahh! And I work in Greenwich!


Lmao, thats crazy, more froggers are around me lol.

Dont tell me your work at House of Fins in Greenwich


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

ConFuCiuZ said:


> Lmao, thats crazy, more froggers are around me lol.
> 
> Dont tell me your work at House of Fins in Greenwich


Do you work there? I used to stop by there often. The prices are ridiculously high but they have some nice stuff.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Mitch said:


> Do you work there? I used to stop by there often. The prices are ridiculously high but they have some nice stuff.


Lol, no I don't, I went there the other day to ask if they drill my tank. They do have some nice fish and what not.


----------



## fishieness (Jun 26, 2009)

Oh. I do and I was the one you asked, unless someone else stopped in for that. Sorry about that. We don't have any diamond bits in the store.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

fishieness said:


> Oh. I do and I was the one you asked, unless someone else stopped in for that. Sorry about that. We don't have any diamond bits in the store.


oo lol.I know someone who works there and he told me he had the tanks drilled for the clients. Anyways do you have any bulkheads and ball valves? I bought a diamond bit and some plumbing supplies but i have another tank that i want to drill and put in a bulkhead.


----------

